

CareerHoot Interview: Jason Shen, Ridesharing Entrepreneur - andrewlchen
http://careerhoot.com/jason-shen-ridejoy/

======
fourstar
Easy on the tag stuffing there, turbo.

------
bravoyankee
Great interview. I've always found Jason Shen to be an inspirational and
positive person. A rarity nowadays!

